

Why cohort analysis? - bslatkin
http://www.onebigfluke.com/2012/11/why-cohort-analysis.html

======
zissou
I hope people appreciate the idea presented in this article. I don't know how
much the average engineer learns about panel data regression, but panel data
is the heart and sole of modern day econometrics, and quite frankly it's
knowledge that every top data science candidate should have.

